# Epek or Grim Reapers?



## herf916 (Sep 26, 2007)

ok so im just curious ive always shot fixed blade and alot of people i have talked with highly recommended grims. So if anybody has shot both im just curious to hear the pro's and con's. I did go however and buy some grim reapers this year but have not even taken them out of the box yet. I am still skeptical about mechanicals but im gonna give them a try but im hearing alot of excitement about these new epek tips. So somebody please inlighten me on the 2 thanks.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I absolutely hate grim reapers. Biggest pile of craps I ever shot. They are the reason I switched to fixed blades and actually came up with the user name fixed blade.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Grim reapers look awesome for their design on reducing shot deflection, and retaining penetration.

Buddy of mine shot a 6x6 bull from 40 yds, exactly where he should have (lunged him) but penetration was only into one lung with some other mechanical broadhead. Can't remember the name again... The bull was tracked about 2.5-3 miles and lost. Penetration sucked on that one.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

tuffluckdriller said:


> Hate the grim reapers. Buddy of mine shot a 6x6 bull from 15 yds, exactly where he should have (lunged him) but penetration was only into one lung. The bull was tracked about 2.5-3 miles and lost. Penetration sucked on that one.


I'm betting one if not all the blades broke of too. That's what happened to mine. Complete pass through the biggest buck I've ever shot at. All the blades were broken off. Never did find it.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

I would love to try the Epek, but I hate spending 39 dollars on three broad heads I am very cheap. I use a cabelas brand can't remember what they are called but they are a fixed blade, very similar to all the high dollar brands and I get 6 of them for 20 dollars. I have killed 4 deer with them and one elk, never had one problem with them.


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

Surprised to hear the negative comments about the Grim Reapers :shock: I have used them with good success. They fly great, good penetration, and the animals have gone down in less than 30 yards. Maybe just lucky.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Dekashika said:


> Surprised to hear the negative comments about the Grim Reapers :shock: I have used them with good success. They fly great, good penetration, and the animals have gone down in less than 30 yards. Maybe just lucky.


They can/do open in flight, they can only deploy one or two blades, or worse not open at all. They do NOT fly as well as EPEK's, and they can't due to their design differences. EPEK's must deploy all 3 blades at the same time, they have a chisel point similar to a Muzzy, and they hold up better than Grim's.


----------



## bowhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

I am suprised by the negativity about the Grim Reapers. I have never had any problems with them. I am sure the 5 deer and 2 elk that have perished from the Reaper would agree with me that they are deadly and fly great!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

If you've had good success with fixed blades then why not stick with them. There are so many good ones out there that fly good, are tough and have no moving parts to malfuntion. Most of them are way down in the reasonable price range too.
If your just dying to try a mechanical then ask around,(which is what your doing with this thread), and pick a time-tested, durable head that won't put you in the poorhouse.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

my wac' em tritons are flying identical to my field points out to 65 yards with excellent penetration and structural integrity...I'd recommend those as well as EPEK XC3s.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I shoot fixed blades


----------



## herf916 (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks for some feedback, Now i can ponder a little more. I got the grim reapers for a really good price and had heard good things about them and how great they fly so i figured what would it hurt, but i still dont know how i should feel about them but i guess i need to shoot them at a critter and actually find out myself. There are quite alot of differing opinions but thats what its all about.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

herf916 said:


> Thanks for some feedback, Now i can ponder a little more. I got the grim reapers for a really good price and had heard good things about them and how great they fly so i figured what would it hurt, but i still dont know how i should feel about them but i guess i need to shoot them at a critter and actually find out myself. There are quite alot of differing opinions but thats what its all about.


Dude are you serious? Take them back they suck. Is it worth wounding game to save a couple of buck? You'll be sorry. You got them for a good price because no one is buying them anymore.


----------



## GSLHonker (Sep 8, 2007)

Why chance it? when you screw on a fixed blade you know exactly what you are going to get if you do your part with the shot. There are allot of great fixed blades that fly similar to field points. Wacem, Slick Tricks, and Rocky MT blitz haved worked the best for me out to 80.
I have played with both grims and epek heads and there is no way I would ever use a grim reaper. I had a shot deflect off my 3d target with the grims. If I were to shoot an expandable the epek is what I would using.


----------



## herf916 (Sep 26, 2007)

look my point was not to argue i havent even shot them at a animal yet fixed blade. I just asked to hear from people who have actually shot them at animals and you have so i will take your opinion into consideration, But with that said i have heard alot of good things from other people. I did not buy them just for the price, I do like the way the have flown thus far. I just have not been so overly thrilled with the muzzies i have shot the last 4 years.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

EPEK...with Rage coming in at a distant 2nd...fork out the extra 10 dollars and go hunt with confidence and make an ethical kill...


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

What kind of penetration compared to fixed blades and grim reapers do the EPEK xc3's have?


----------



## Sneeke1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Funny to hear the negativity about Grims. Awesome heads!!! Grim Reapers have been around a long time and a proven head. OUt penetrates, more durable and fail proof then the EPek.. Epek has not been tried and tested and I have personally seen and heard some real horror stories about them. Just hang around till they actually start getting used in the field a lot and the stories will surface...


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Sneeke1 said:


> Funny to hear the negativity about Grims. Awesome heads!!! Grim Reapers have been around a long time and a proven head. *OUt penetrates, more durable and fail proof then the EPek.*. Epek has not been tried and tested and I have personally seen and heard some real horror stories about them. Just hang around till they actually start getting used in the field a lot and the stories will surface...


I would disagree with that statement, but each their own.


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

Sneeke1 said:


> Funny to hear the negativity about Grims. Awesome heads!!! Grim Reapers have been around a long time and a proven head. OUt penetrates, more durable and fail proof then the EPek.. Epek has not been tried and tested and I have personally seen and heard some real horror stories about them. Just hang around till they actually start getting used in the field a lot and the stories will surface...


So you know all about the testing process that Greg has put the EPEK through? Because a product is new to market does not mean it has not been tested. As many on this forum know the EPEK has undergone a very long process of testing in every aspect. I have not heard a single serious complaint regarding the XC-3, let alone a "horror story". I have seen first hand the accuracy, penetration, and wound channel the EPEK creates in many different types of animals. They are the real deal, no doubt about it. On top of that, Greg Robbins is as passionate about this product as anyone I have ever seen, he takes care of his customers and is committed to making the perfect hunting tip. That is not up for debate.

It sounds as if you have an axe to grind with someone at EPEK, I find it odd that you have 1 post on these boards and it is a highly negative one. Suspicious.


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

Hey whatever, Shoot whatever you feel confident in tipping your arrow with.
Myself, with my yardage limitations, probably either head would be fine for deer.
Elk??? there is one mech that I would even dream of shooting at an elk and it ain't either of the heads in this pissing match.


----------



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

Sneeke1 said:


> Epek has not been tried and tested and I have personally seen and heard some real horror stories about them. Just hang around till they actually start getting used in the field a lot and the stories will surface...


How many actual hunts have these broadheads been available for?? Not very many. So the fact that you have many, let alone ANY, horror stories sounds like BS.

Let's hear any horror stories you have personally seen and heard. I am curious as to what you can make up. Be warned though, I eat, breathe, and sleep solid mechanics. :twisted:


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

I'm curious how many people forget to change the set screw for hunting? 

Also, does the set screw ever cause some kind of failure due to improper installation of it? I thought the one guy said to be cautious that you don't tighten it too much...how much is too much? Little bit iffy for me, but still looks like a great, solid mechanical.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

Some of you that are hating on the epek need to stop. I know nothing about the head, but I would support any of you that started a company. I think it is pretty cool that these guys who love this sport have made something that they think will help us all. If I could afford to buy these I would give it a try in a heart beat. One reason I shoot a hoyt is because it is a local company. I give props to these guys, hope you guys do well, and next year I will be buying these and I am sure I will love them. Stop hating boys. Good luck epek boys.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

tuffluckdriller said:


> I'm curious how many people forget to change the set screw for hunting?
> 
> Also, does the set screw ever cause some kind of failure due to improper installation of it? I thought the one guy said to be cautious that you don't tighten it too much...how much is too much? Little bit iffy for me, but still looks like a great, solid mechanical.


I overtightened the set screw in practice mode and had the outer sleeve pop up over the set screw. I emailed the EPEK boys and Greg called me within 24 hours, they immediately had me come down to the office, Greg himself took the time to show me what happened and how to prevent it. He even took the time to explain the process of why the set screw goes in too far and their solution. They also took care of me no questions asked. These guys are truly good people. There are going to be some minor issues at first, but I have been very impressed with the way they shoot and have never had one open up in flight. I recommend these broad heads to everyone that asks me about them, in fact, I have already converted my dad and bro-in-law. 

Also tuffluckdriller I haven't had any issues with the set screw in hunting mode. Also I am double checking all of my heads to make sure they are all in hunting mode before the hunt. :mrgreen:


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Don't they come in hunting mode out of the box? And wouldn't any half-wit at least test them out with your hands before nocking that arrow?


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> Don't they come in hunting mode out of the box? And wouldn't any half-wit at least test them out with your hands before nocking that arrow?


Yes, and Yes. I've only shot one of mine in practice mode and only shot it once. I shot it with a group of my field points because I just wanted to make sure that it shot just like 'em. I'm super impressed and pray that I get the chance to test it out on a big stinky!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

i have a buddy thats all he shot was the grims, he never lost an animal its all about shot placement. i'v shot alot of blades out their and the one im sticking with for good is the g5 strikers those are bad through the bone. my friend shot his 367 3/8 bull elk with them this year, got a complete pass through and it stuck into the tree behind it. they fly awsome out of my bow but, like most fixedblades they hit just a little lower than your fieldtips. worth every penny.!!!!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

oh ya and one more thing, those strikers come and stay in hunting mode right outta the box. i would rather shoot a fixed blade than a mechanical cuz you never hear someone sayin "man if only i had a mechanical" even the epeks lets face it mechanical devices constantly fail, lots of moving parts but, a fiked blade is gonna hold up to 5 times the abuse than mechanical. and the blades on a mechanical are skinny, i can bend them over with my thumb, try doing that to a striker, or any other fixed blade and you'll cut your thumb off. but really, theirs some good mechanicals out their but my first choice wouldnt be an "epek" i would rather shoot a rocket than an epek, and i'm tired of people wanting damage reports on them, their gonna kill. but they wont kill if you cant hit the animal, its all about shot placement, i mean hell you could kill a deer with a flippen fieldpoint as long as you got proper shot placement........


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Just a little note on shot placement...

Years ago, before Doug Miller invited the state to hunt the book cliffs, my friend got a nice 4 point buck there. While gutting it, he found a nasty, baseball sized mass in between the heart and the lungs. He cut it open. Guess what was there. A broad head!

Somebody, probably the year before, had NAILED this buck right in the "kill zone" and is probably still scratching his head. Maybe if he'd have had 1/4" more cut, it would have done the buck in. 

My friend took the broadhead to the DWR and explained how/where he found it, just to point it out to them. What are the chances...


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

bugglinbulls said:


> i have a buddy thats all he shot was the grims, he never lost an animal its all about shot placement. i'v shot alot of blades out their and the one im sticking with for good is the g5 strikers those are bad through the bone. my friend shot his 367 3/8 bull elk with them this year, got a complete pass through and it stuck into the tree behind it. they fly awsome out of my bow but, like most fixedblades they hit just a little lower than your fieldtips. worth every penny.!!!!


Would it have made any difference if it was only a 300 class bull? These kind of statements leave me perplexed! :roll:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

> Sneeke1 wrote:
> Epek has not been tried and tested and I have personally seen and heard some real horror stories about them. Just hang around till they actually start getting used in the field a lot and the stories will surface...


First off, I'm NOT an Epek fan, nor am I a mechanical broadhead fan, but I haven't heard any horror stories about them and I say if they fly well and they do the damage that broadheads are suppose to do then use them. 
By the way, Nobody is more opiniated about broadheads than me, but for now, until stories about Epek failures surface, I say "let 'em fly".


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Are 367 class bulls harder to kill than 327 bulls? :roll: :wink:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

> Are 367 class bulls harder to kill than 327 bulls?


Jeez AP, didn't you know elk grow armor when they get to 350? :roll:


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

the daffarence between a 327 bull and a 367 bull is the body size, smart one, but you wouln't know that your probably just a cow hunter , and if you have ever hunted a true trophy bull witch a 350 is not, you would understand the size diffarence. i simply said that the arrow completely passed through and stuck in the tree behind it, lets see your mechanicals do that! listen guys just cuz you cant draw a tag or shot a little bull or what ever your bickering excuse might be the fact is mechanicals fly good and they work, but they suck i'v even heard of the epec breaking. how often do you hear about a fixed blade not deploying.. ps. 350 bull is alright but i wouldnt shoot it...... too small


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> if you have ever hunted a true trophy bull witch a 350 is not


Since when! :?

You're diluted if you think a 350 bull isn't a trophy bull! The kind of dilution that only comes from being in a state that prides itself by growing 400 bulls all day long and letting 75% of them die of old age. If I had a LE tag in my pocket and a 350 bull stepped out in front of my recurve he'd be in big trouble. I'd let the air out of him so fast it would make your head spin. All you saps that think it's a 400 bull or nothing are ruining hunting.

And another thing, having been a guide in Montana for 5 years AP has been within spitting distance of more 350+ bulls than most people will ever see.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Boy I don't know what to say. I have several animals that make Pope and Young, including elk, and this whole time I thought they were trophies. Now I find out they're not! 
Then I find out that there are cow hunters on this board! 
I'm going to hold out for a 351 bull in Idaho this year. That way it'll be a trophy.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

longbow said:


> Boy I don't know what to say. I have several animals that make Pope and Young, including elk, and this whole time I thought they were trophies. Now I find out they're not!
> Then I find out that there are cow hunters on this board!
> I'm going to hold out for a 351 bull in Idaho this year. That way it'll be a trophy.


longbow if it is only a 351 bull you are holding out for you should be able to get a complete passthrough! But you might want to think about tangling with a 367 I hear they are really tough to bring down! :roll:


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

hey a 350 bull is alright, and i think its the right bull for alot of hunters, but that would be a last day bull for me, and i dont see how holding out for the trophy bull that i look for(370-400) would ruin a hunt, that just means the the 350s and such can grow alittle bigger for the next guy who jumps outa his skin when he shoots a 370 with his bow, wouldnt you agree,after all my tag doesn't say i gotta shoot the first trophy bull or else i would be ruining the hunt, also quick comment, 367 bulls they go down petty well when you shoot'em at 8 yards but after that distance you might need a mechanical, but i just thought that if someone shot a trophy bull and got a complete pass trough then the arrow stuck in the tree behind it i would love to hear how big it was, i like hearing about peoples kills. i like hearing about the size cuz than you can imagine the excitment ....


----------



## toppin (Apr 2, 2008)

I used Grim Reaper broadheads last year and will never use them again (especailly the "cut on contact" head). I got very little penetration with the Grim Reaper and the cut on contact head had zero "bone crushing" ability. I was very impressed with the flight of the Epek broadhead and spent many hours watching Greg test the broadhead over the summer. I decided to use the Epek on my Henry Mountains deer hunt this year and am sure glad I did. I shot a deer at 50 yards and watched him fall after running just 60 yards. I believe that any broadhead will kill an animal if it is hit "perfect", but as we know, that doesn't always happen with a bow. It's those "close but not perfect" shots where the broadhead plays a key role. The epek sure does more damage than any broadhead I've ever seen, and I think it has a lot to do with the larger cutting diameter. I'm sold on the epeks!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

bugglinbulls said:


> the daffarence between a 327 bull and a 367 bull is the body size, smart one, but you wouln't know that your probably just a cow hunter , and if you have ever hunted a true trophy bull witch a 350 is not, you would understand the size diffarence. i simply said that the arrow completely passed through and stuck in the tree behind it, *lets see your mechanicals do that!* listen guys just cuz you cant draw a tag or shot a little bull or what ever your bickering excuse might be the fact is mechanicals fly good and they work, but they suck i'v even heard of the epec breaking. how often do you hear about a fixed blade not deploying.. ps. 350 bull is alright but i wouldnt shoot it...... too small


That is hilarious. You are preaching to the choir. These guys that you are arguing with do NOT shoot anything but fixed blades or should I say SOLID heads. They are traditionalists and use Long bows or Recurves. They shoot big ol' steel heads or even better yet AP hunted with and killed a deer this past year with a rock tip that he made and hooked it to the front of a cedar shaft just like the old timers used to in the cowboy and Indian days. They aren't pushing mechanicals at all but they don't have their heads in the sand either.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

> 367 bulls they go down petty well when you shoot'em at 8 yards but after that distance you might need a mechanical,


Bugglinbulls, PUT THE BONG DOWN!....that's good....now back away slowly....there ya go.

Oh ya, one more thing, "hooked on phonics", go buy a set.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

toppin said:


> I used Grim Reaper broadheads last year and will never use them again (especailly the "cut on contact" head). I got very little penetration with the Grim Reaper and the cut on contact head had zero "bone crushing" ability. I was very impressed with the flight of the Epek broadhead and spent many hours watching Greg test the broadhead over the summer. I decided to use the Epek on my Henry Mountains deer hunt this year and am sure glad I did. I shot a deer at 50 yards and watched him fall after running just 60 yards. * I believe that any broadhead will kill an animal if it is hit "perfect", but as we know, that doesn't always happen with a bow. It's those "close but not perfect" shots where the broadhead plays a key role. The epek sure does more damage than any broadhead I've ever seen, and I think it has a lot to do with the larger cutting diameter. I'm sold on the epeks*!


I agree!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I was a solid montec guy. This year I tired an Epek and hit the elk very low. This broadhead did it's job. The big cutting surface hit an artery, he only made it 80 yards before expiring. I've never seen such a bloody arrow or blood trail.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

i like you longbow. your funny as f.*! you know school starts this week, sounds like you'v been practicing up on your sophmore comeback lines, make sure you eat your wheaties so you can focus on other dumb things you have to say. ha holarious! "put the bong down" ha what are you an alcoholic. or something!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Yep you just answered my Question You are a D-Bag! :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Anaconda Pintler said:


> Yep you just answered my Question You are a D-Bag! :mrgreen:


He's right you are funny! :lol:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

bugglinbulls said:


> the daffarence between a 327 bull and a 367 bull is the body size, smart one, but you wouln't know that your probably just a cow hunter , and if you have ever hunted a true trophy bull witch a 350 is not, you would understand the size diffarence. i simply said that the arrow completely passed through and stuck in the tree behind it, *lets see your mechanicals do that!* listen guys just cuz you cant draw a tag or shot a little bull or what ever your bickering excuse might be the fact is mechanicals fly good and they work, but they suck i'v even heard of the epec breaking. how often do you hear about a fixed blade not deploying.. ps. 350 bull is alright but i wouldnt shoot it...... too small


Have you saw the video of elk22hunter shooting a bear with the EPEK and it went clean through the bear and put a giant dent into the side of a solid metal barrel? If not I would suggest going to their website and watching some of the videos, it would have stuck into a tree no problem. All you have to do is take about 5 minutes and look at the EPEK carnage this year and you will see you are spreading false statements.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Is this _kid_ for real?

So, 1/2" more mass and 1 more inch on each point makes a bull _so_ much bigger? *\-\* :rotfl:

Not everybody was privileged enough to ride the _big_ bus. :mrgreen: :rotfl: -_O-


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

+1 -_O- -_O- -_O- *(u)*


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Sorry Bugglinbulls it's too late for me to go to school but I did put four kids though college. Maybe they got all the learnin'.

OK I'll stop bugging you.

P.S. I'm not an alcoholic but I'm willing to learn.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I thought to be an alcoholic you had to go to all the meetings... :shock: 

Should we be nice to buggerinbulls or avoid the Christmas rush and start hating him now... :twisted: 

Just Kidding!!! :wink: :wink: :wink: We like ya buggerin, if we didn't we'd ignore ya! :wink:


----------

